# Το μποζόνιο (του) Χιγκς



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2011)

Σήμερα το απόγευμα, οι δυο ερευνητικές ομάδες του CERN παρουσίασαν τα αποτελέσματά τους σχετικά με το πολυπόθητο ερώτημα που κλήθηκε να απαντήσει ο Μεγάλος Επιταχυντής Αδρονίων (Large Hadron Collider). Οι ομάδες Άτλας και CMS, παρουσίασαν αποτελέσματα που δίνουν 2.3 και 1.9 σίγμα στις μετρήσεις τους, που σημαίνει ότι πιθανότατα βρέθηκε το εν λόγω μποζόνιο. Για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν, το μποζόνιο του Χιγκς είναι το μόνο στοιχειώδες σωματίδιο που προβλέπεται από το Βασικό Μοντέλο και δεν έχει ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα. Κοιτάζω τις ειδήσεις στα ελληνικά μέσα και βλέπω ότι η Ζούγκλα γράφει τα εξής:

_Οι επιστήμονες του ινστιτούτου CERN ανακοίνωσαν την Τρίτη το απόγευμα πως κατά τη διάρκεια των πολύπλοκων πειραμάτων που διεξήχθησαν ανιχνεύτηκε σε πολύ μικρή ποσότητα και για ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα το ενδεχόμενο και όχι η βεβαιότητα, ύπαρξης του σωματιδίου Higgs,το φάντασμα του οποίου βασανίζει την επιστημονική κοινότητα από το 1960...

Θεωρητικά πάντα, η αποκάλυψη της ύπαρξής του θα ισοδυναμούσε με το απόλυτο ραντεβού της ανθρωπότητας με το Θεό...

Ενδεχομένως κάτι τέτοιο να τράνταζε συθέμελα την θεωρία του Αϊνστάιν. Ενδεχομένως η Φυσική να εισερχόταν σε μία εντελώς νέα οδό ανακαλύψεων. Στην ουσία όμως η ανακάλυψη αυτή θα σήμαινε πως ο άνθρωπος κατέχει και το ύστατο εργαλείο που θα του πρόσφερε την δυνατότητα να εξηγήσει τα ανεξήγητα._

Παρότι το άρθρο έχει μερικώς δίκιο, για το τι σημαίνει ανακάλυψη στον κόσμο της επιστήμης, 2.3 σίγμα σημαίνει πιθανότητα 1% να είναι τυχαίο στατιστικό λάθος και όχι πραγματική εύρεση. Για τον πραγματικό κόσμο, αυτό το ποσοστό είναι αρκετό για να θεωρηθεί κάτι σίγουρο, όμως η επιστήμη λειτουργεί με πολύ αυστηρότερα κριτήρια. Προφανώς ο αρθρογράφος δεν δείχνει να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό.

Επίσης διαφωνώ με το σχόλιο περί Θεού. Η ύπαρξη του μποζονίου, μάλλον δίνει μούντζα στις θρησκείες.

Θέμα ανοιχτό προς συζήτηση...:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2011)

Να ομολογήσω την αλήθεια: όταν είχα πρωτοακούσει για το μποζόνιο, η πρώτη μου σκέψη (το 'χω το κουσούρι) είχε να κάνει με την προέλευση του ονόματος του στοιχείου: ό,τι μπορεί να καταλάβει ο καθένας και δυστυχώς τα θεωρητικά της Φυσικής δεν τα καταλαβαίνω (δηλαδή, ο Ζάζουλας κι εγώ θέλουμε απέναντί μας ένα προφιτερόλ για το ραντεβού με τον Θεό, όχι μποζόνιο). Και αναρωτήθηκα αν έχει σχέση με τον Bozo the Clown (λογικό, όχι;), μέχρι που ανακάλυψα ότι ήταν _boson_ στα αγγλικά (το οποίο προφέρεται [μπόουζον]) και πήρε το όνομά του από έναν Ινδό μαθηματικό που το λέγανε Bose και τον προφέρουν ο καθένας όπως θέλει. Και εδώ φοβάμαι τελειώνουν και οι γνώσεις μου για το θέμα. Απλώς πιστεύω ότι και σαράντα μποζόνια να φωτογραφίσουμε, αυτοί που πιστεύουν στον Θεό (με τη μία ή την άλλη μορφή) δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν γνώμη. Ρώτα και τον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2011)

Μπόουσον ξέρω ότι προφέρεται στα αγγλικά. Όσο για τον Θεό, αυτούς που πρόκειται να επηρεάσει η ανακάλυψη είναι ακόμη στο δημοτικό. Οπότε ναι, αυτοί που πιστεύουν δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν γνώμη.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να αποκλείσει την ύπαρξη του Θεού, όποια μορφή κι αν έχει. Αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να αποδείξει ότι δεν χρειάζεται Θεός για να υπάρχει το σύμπαν (για την ακρίβεια, τα τωρινά μαθηματικά μοντέλα προβλέπουν την ύπαρξη του σύμπαντος εκ του μηδενός).

Σκέφτηκα να κάνω το καμπάκ μου με μια ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση. Γι' αυτό και το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

Το καμπάκ σου ήταν η ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση στον μικρόκοσμό μας. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μετράει περισσότερο από τα μποζόνια (που προφέρονται μπόουζον από τα λεξικά της Οξφόρδης και μπόουσον από Encarta και Heritage, αλλά εγώ έπρεπε να βρω αιτιολόγηση του μπο_*ζ*_όνιου για να μην γκρινιάζω).


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 14, 2011)

Διαβάζω τα παρακάτω και τα ρίχνω στο πιάτο:
"Η κόντρα ανάμεσα στους θεολόγους και τους επιστήμονες οφείλεται σε ένα λάθος των πρώτων. Μετά το Σχίσμα (1054) κυριάρχησε στη Δύση και τελικά παγκόσμια μια λάθος άποψη για τη θεοπνευστία η οποία υποστηρίζει ότι ο Θεός υπαγόρευσε κατά λέξη τα κείμενα της Βίβλου. Οι άγιοι όμως ισχυρίζονται ότι ο Θεός τους δείχνει κάποια πράγματα και μετά αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν τη γλώσσα και τις γνώσεις της εποχής τους για να διηγηθούν αυτά που είδαν. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος που δέχεται τη θεοπνευστία της Βίβλου να ενοχληθεί από οποιαδήποτε επιστημονική θεωρία γιατί οι επιστημονικές θέσεις που εκφράζονται στη Βίβλο δεν είναι θεόπνευστες αλλά απλώς προέρχονται από τις επιστημονικές δοξασίες της εποχής των συγγραφέων της Βίβλου."


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

@Aurelia:
Έτσι, βέβαια, το γνήσια «θεόπνευστο»* ανήκει στους επιστήμονες που σπρώχνουν πιο πέρα τις γνώσεις της εποχής τους.

* Έχω επίγνωση του οξύμωρου που δημιουργεί η λέξη _γνήσια_ δίπλα στα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2011)

Από εδώ:


> ...why are the so-called “faithful” perennially in search of scientific confirmation of their inanities? Shouldn't faith be enough? Indeed, isn't the very idea of faith as a value that one should hold fast to it, not only despite the lack of evidence, but even in the face of contrary evidence? C'mon guys, I'm beginning to think that somewhere in your subconscious you have this terrifying suspicion that you really believe in nonsense, and are therefore desperate to get science to provide some evidence, however flimsy, that you are right after all.


Το ίδιο ισχύει και για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η επιστήμη θα καταργήσει την πίστη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2011)

Είναι δε η πίστις *ελπιζομένων πεποίθησις, βεβαίωσις πραγμάτων μη βλεπομένων* (_Επιστολή προς Εβραίους_ 11:1).


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2011)

Και το μποζόνιο το συνέδεσα, κι εγώ, με τον κλόουν, και το καμπάκ χρειάστηκε να το διπλοδιαβάσω, έχω γεράσει πολύ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> "...Οι άγιοι όμως ισχυρίζονται ότι ο Θεός τους δείχνει κάποια πράγματα και μετά αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν τη γλώσσα και τις γνώσεις της εποχής τους για να διηγηθούν αυτά που είδαν..."


Σκέψεις:
1. Σπουδαίος θεός, που δεν είναι σε θέση να τους τα δείξει έτσι ώστε να τα περιγράψουν με τρόπο συνεπή και κατανοητό, ούτε είναι σε θέση να τους μεταδώσει γνώση που ξεπερνά αυτήν που ήδη κατέχουν
2. Αναρωτιέμαι με ποιον διεστραμμένο τρόπο μπορεί η γλώσσα και οι γνώσεις της εποχής να επηρέασαν τις σοφές δηλώσεις ενός πανάγαθου και δίκαιου θεού, ώστε να φτάσουν να καταγραφούν τερατώδεις στίχοι σαν αυτόν: Λευιτικόν 20:9 ἄνθρωπος ἄνθρωπος, ὃς ἂν κακῶς εἴπῃ τὸν πατέρα αὐτοῦ ἢ τὴν μητέρα αὐτοῦ, θανάτῳ θανατούσθω· (πηγή: Μυριόβιβλος - μεταφράζουμε την SAB αυτόν τον καιρό στην Ένωση Αθέων και είμαι επηρεασμένη, και παρεμπιπτόντως χρειαζόμαστε εθελοντές)



SBE said:


> "Indeed, isn't the very idea of faith as a value that one should hold fast to it, not only despite the lack of evidence, but even in the face of contrary evidence?"


Ακριβώς. Είτε δέχεσαι την πίστη στο θείο ως αξία και τότε όχι μόνο δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αν οι πεποιθήσεις σου είναι τεκμηριωμένες αλλά προτιμάς να μην είναι, είτε δεν την δέχεσαι και τότε όλες σου οι πεποιθήσεις βασίζονται στα διαθέσιμα τεκμήρια.

Ωστόσο η επιστήμη, αν δεν καταργήσει την πίστη, σίγουρα θα περιορίσει το πεδίο εφαρμογής της - μάλιστα το έχει ήδη κάνει. Όσο οι γνώσεις μας για τον κόσμο επεκτείνονται, τόσο οι τομείς στους οποίους μπορεί κανείς να τρέφει αστήρικτες πεποιθήσεις μειώνονται. Κάποτε η εκκλησία μπορούσε να ισχυρίζεται ότι ο ήλιος γυρίζει γύρω από τη γη και να στέλνει στην πυρά όποιον ισχυριζόταν το αντίθετο. Σήμερα δεν μπορεί. Και όσο τα κενά της γνώσης μειώνονται, τόσο θα συρρικνώνεται και ο "θεός των κενών".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2011)

Ας πούμε ότι αυτό είναι ευρύτερα σχετικό:

*Capturing video at the speed of light — one trillion frames per second (από MIT News Office)*:


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2011)

Επειδή ίσως δεν έγινα κατανοητή και πάει αλλού η κουβέντα, για μένα το να αποδείξει η επιστήμη την ύπαρξη ή όχι θεού είναι βλακεία μεγάλη. Γιατί η πίστη, όπως λέει κι αυτό που παράθεσα, δεν χρειάζεται αποδείξεις. Η χριστιανική θρησκεία π.χ., σου ζητάει από την αρχή να πιστέψεις στο αδύνατο- η παρθένος σήμερον τον υπερούσιον τίκτει, λέει το κοντάκιο των Χριστουγέννων. Αν το πιστεύεις αυτό, που και πριν 2000 χρόνια ήξεραν ότι δεν γίνεται, δεν χρειάζεσαι τα μποζόνια. 

Δεν θεωρώ σοβαρούς τους θρησκευόμενους που κοιτάνε για απτές αποδείξεις του άυλου, ούτε όμως είναι σοβαροί οι άθεοι που κοιτάνε για αποδείξεις της μη-ύπαρξης θεού στη φυσική. Πρόκειται για την ίδια λανθασμένη λογική και μου δείχνει ανασφάλεια και από τους μεν και από τους δε. Ο θεός των κενών που αναφέρει η Μελάνη, δε νομίζω ότι πιστεύει κανείς στο θεό για να εξηγήσει τα ανεξήγητα της φυσικής ή των μαθηματικών αλλά κυρίως για να εξηγήσει τι συμβαίνει μετά το θάνατο, γιατί ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει στην ύλη, αλλά προφανώς δεν αρκεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2011)

Οι επιστήμονες δεν ψάχνουν για αποδείξεις ότι ο Θεός δεν υπάρχει· δεν νοιάζονται γι' αυτό. Όμως το να γίνει κοινό κτήμα ότι το σύμπαν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί χωρίς την παρέμβαση κάποιου υπερφυσικού όντος, σαφώς και εντάσσεται στα πλαίσια της επιστήμης. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι δικό σου θέμα αν θέλεις να πιστέψεις ότι το αίτιο είναι ο Θεός ή όχι. Για να δώσω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, η επιστήμη έχει αποδείξει ότι δεν χρειάζεται η ύπαρξη ενός υπερφυσικού όντος για να εξηγηθεί ο κεραυνός. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι δικό σου θέμα να πιστεύεις ότι, παρότι ο κεραυνός έχει φυσική εξήγηση, δεν αποκλείεται να έχει την ρίζα του σε κάποιο υπερφυσικό πλάσμα. Για την επιστήμη είναι σημαντικό να σου δώσει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτό δεν χρειάζεται.

Η επιστήμη ενδιαφέρεται για την εξάλειψη της *ανάγκης* παρέμβασης ενός υπερφυσικού όντος, όχι για την πιθανότητά της.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Το παράδειγμα με τον κεραυνό δεν είναι και τόσο σχετικό, γιατί δε νομίζω να αμφισβητεί κανείς σήμερα την προέλευση των κεραυνών (εκτός των απομονωμένων φυλών του Αμαζονίου). Από την άλλη, το ότι ερμηνεύεται το πώς της δημιουργίας του σύμπαντος δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα λύνονται όλες οι απορίες. Δεν ερμηνεύεται το γιατί δημιουργήθηκε το σύμπαν και για πολλούς δεν είναι ικανοποιητική ερμηνεία το "γιατί έτσι". Οπότε υπάρχει πάντα περιθώριο για υπερφυσικές ερμηνείες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Τι έχει το παράδειγμα με τον κεραυνό; Όπως σήμερα κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την προέλευσή του, ενώ την αμφισβητύσε χθες, έτσι αύριο κανείς δεν θα αμφισβητεί την προέλευση του σύμπαντος ενώ την αμφισβητεί σήμερα. Δεν βλέπω πού είναι η διαφορά.

Το γιατί δημιουργήθηκε το σύμπαν είναι κενή ερώτηση για την επιστήμη, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα. Γιατί δημιουργήθηκαν τα Ιμαλάια; Για τίποτα. Απλώς δημιουργήθηκαν, δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει λόγος, παρά μόνο τρόπος. Δημιουργήθηκαν εξαιτίας της κίνησης των λιθοσφαιρικών πλακών, δεν υπάρχει "δημιουργήθηκαν για να..."

Δεν προσπαθώ να σου αλλάξω την πίστη. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να πιστεύεις ότι κάτι που συμβαίνει φυσικά, έχει υπερφυσικό αίτιο. Η επιστήμη είναι εδώ για να αποδείξει μόνο ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο, όχι ότι δεν είναι πιθανό. Για να επιστρέψω στον κεραυνό, παρότι ξέρεις πώς δημιουργείται, κανείς δεν σου απαγορεύει να πιστεύεις ότι τον Χ κεραυνό τον πέταξε ο Θεός για να τιμωρήσει τον δείνα. Η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να σου πει ότι αποκλείεται να συνέβη αυτό (επειδή δεν είναι falsifiable).


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> ... για πολλούς δεν είναι ικανοποιητική ερμηνεία το "γιατί έτσι". Οπότε υπάρχει πάντα περιθώριο για υπερφυσικές ερμηνείες.





Hellegennes said:


> Δεν προσπαθώ να σου αλλάξω την πίστη. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να πιστεύεις ότι κάτι που συμβαίνει φυσικά, έχει υπερφυσικό αίτιο.



Γιατί προσωπικοποιείς τις διατυπώσεις της SBE; Οφείλουμε να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι οι θρησκείες χτίστηκαν (και) πάνω στην ανάγκη των ανθρώπων να βρουν νόημα στην ύπαρξή τους, ανάγκη που τους έκανε να βάλουν πίσω ακόμα και από πράγματα που καταλαβαίνουν έναν δημιουργό που δεν καταλαβαίνουν, πίσω από πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να πιστέψουν ότι δημιουργήθηκαν «γιατί έτσι» έναν δημιουργό που δημιουργήθηκε και δημιουργεί «γιατί έτσι». 

Αυτή η ανάγκη εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει για πολλούς ανθρώπους. Την αναγνωρίζουμε και τη βάζουμε στη συζήτησή μας χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τη συμμεριστούμε. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, χρειάζονται πολλά στάδια άλλων ψυχολογικών αναγκών για να φτάσουμε στο πορτρέτο π.χ. του Αμερικανού θρησκομανούς.

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σαφής, φταίει και η ώρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Χρησιμοποίησα Β' ενικό γιατί πιο πάνω μίλησε για την προσωπική της άποψη στο θέμα (δες το προ-προηγούμενό της ποστ). Και γιατί δεν ήθελα να νιώσει ότι την προσβάλλω, κατά κάποιον τρόπο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Αν αναφέρεσαι στο 12, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρο το ότι δεν λεω καν αν είμαι θρησκευόμενη ή όχι και σίγουρα αυτό δεν μπορεί να το συμπεράνει κανείς από το ότι παραθέτω μια άποψη που διαφέρει από τη δική σου. 
Όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω, οι θρησκείες υπάρχουν για να καλύψουν την ανάγκη των ανθρώπων για απαντήσεις στα μεγάλα ερωτήματα. Με βασικότερο το ερώτημα "γιατί υπάρχω;" (όχι εγώ προσωπικά, όλοι μας). Λες:



> Το γιατί δημιουργήθηκε το σύμπαν είναι κενή ερώτηση για την επιστήμη, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα. Γιατί δημιουργήθηκαν τα Ιμαλάια; Για τίποτα. Απλώς δημιουργήθηκαν, δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει λόγος, παρά μόνο τρόπος.



Αφήνοντας στην ακρή επομένως τη φιλοσοφία, λες ότι η φυσική δεν ασχολείται με την απάντηση, που σημαίνει ότι αν κάποιος θέλει να βρει απάντηση θα τη βρει αλλού, ανεξάρτητα από τη φυσική. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείς ότι το ερώτημα που για σένα δεν έχει νόημα μπορεί να είναι σημαντικό για κάποιους; Κι όπως βλεπεις δεν είναι ερώτημα επιπέδου από που έρχονται οι κεραυνοί. Άλλωστε οι ΑΗΠ είχαν απορρίψει την μεταφυσική προέλευση του κεραυνού από πριν τον Αριστοτέλη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> Επειδή ίσως δεν έγινα κατανοητή και πάει αλλού η κουβέντα, για μένα το να αποδείξει η επιστήμη την ύπαρξη ή όχι θεού είναι βλακεία μεγάλη. Γιατί η πίστη, όπως λέει κι αυτό που παράθεσα, δεν χρειάζεται αποδείξεις. [...]Δεν θεωρώ σοβαρούς τους θρησκευόμενους που κοιτάνε για απτές αποδείξεις του άυλου, ούτε όμως είναι σοβαροί οι άθεοι που κοιτάνε για αποδείξεις της μη-ύπαρξης θεού στη φυσική.


Συμφωνούμε απολύτως.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αποδείξεις μη-ύπαρξης μιας οποιασδήποτε οντότητας δεν είναι δυνατόν να βρεθούν, μόνον αποδείξεις ύπαρξης (αν βρεθούν), οπότε δεν έχει καν νόημα μια τέτοια αναζήτηση.


Hellegennes said:


> Οι επιστήμονες δεν ψάχνουν για αποδείξεις ότι ο Θεός δεν υπάρχει· δεν νοιάζονται γι' αυτό.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω.


Hellegennes said:


> Η επιστήμη ενδιαφέρεται για την εξάλειψη της *ανάγκης* παρέμβασης ενός υπερφυσικού όντος, όχι για την πιθανότητά της.


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Η επιστήμη, νομίζω, ενδιαφέρεται για την κατανόηση και τον χειρισμό του κόσμου - τίποτε άλλο.

Σκόπιμα παρέλειψα να μιλησω για "φυσικό" κόσμο, γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου τα πάντα είναι εξ ορισμού φυσικά. Η λέξη "υπερφυσικό" είναι μια παγίδα, γιατί υπονοεί ότι υπάρχει κάτι "υπεράνω" του φυσικού, πράγμα τελείως περιττό: οτιδήποτε υπάρχει μπορεί να θεωρηθεί φυσικό, ακόμη και μια πανίσχυρη οντότητα που ενδεχομένως δημιούργησε το σύμπαν και κατευθύνει την πορεία του (λέγε με "θεό") δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θεωρηθεί "υπερ"φυσική, μπορέι μια χαρά να είναι φυσική. Και η λέξη "μεταφυσικό" το ίδιο, κανείς δεν θυμάται τον Αριστοτέλη, όλοι την χρησιμοποιούν για να υποδηλώσουν ούφο, αγγέλους, φαντάσματα και συναφή (δηλαδή πράγματα που δεν κατανοούμε και που δεν είμαστε καν σίγουροι ότι υπάρχουν).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά οι θρησκείες δεν δέχονται την ύπαρξη του Θεού ως κάτι το φυσικό αλλά ως υπερφυσικό. Ότι δεν είναι μέρος του σύμπαντος αλλά υπάρχει έξω από τον χώρο και τον χρόνο (αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει και τον χωροχρόνο, άλλωστε).

Όταν λέω ότι η επιστήμη ασχολείται με την εξάλειψη της ανάγκης παρεμβολής ενός υπερφυσικού όντος, εννοώ ακριβώς αυτό. Δηλαδή να εξηγηθεί η ύπαρξη των πάντων με φυσικούς μηχανισμούς χωρίς να χρειάζεται την πίστη στην παρέμβαση ενός υπερφυσικού όντος. Η επιστήμη είναι κατά της πίστης. Όχι της θεολογικής πίστης, αναγκαία, αλλά της διαδικασίας να πείθεται ο άνθρωπος για κάτι χωρίς απτά, στοιχεία, που να μπορούν να ελεγχθούν και να αμφισβητηθούν (falsifiability).

Η διάκριση μπορεί να φαντάζει λεπτή, αλλά είναι ξεκάθαρη. Εξάλειψη της ανάγκης παρέμβασης και όχι της πιθανότητας ύπαρξης.

Όσο για τα του κεραυνού και των λοιπών φαινομένων που εξηγεί η επιστήμη, η θρησκεία μας μια χαρά πιστεύει ότι ναι μεν έχουν φυσικό αίτιο, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και δουλειά του Θεού (είτε τιμωρία είτε σωτηρία, ανάλογα για το τι μιλάμε). Η θρησκεία μας πιστεύει ότι ο Θεός παρεμβαίνει ενεργά στον κόσμο και μπορεί ένας κεραυνός να είναι φυσικός, ένας άλλος όμως μπορεί να είναι θεόσταλτος. Σεισμοί, πλημμύρες, καταποντισμοί... όλα αποδίδονται κατά καιρούς στον Θεό. Αν κάποιος πιστεύει κάτι τέτοιο, δεν βλέπω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και να πιστεύει ότι το Μπιγκ Μπανγκ έχει θεϊκό αίτιο, παρότι εξηγείται μια χαρά και χωρίς Αυτόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2012)

*Το σωματίδιο υπάρχει, αλλά δεν είναι «του Θεού»*

Σύμφωνα με όλα τα ΜΜΕ, από στιγμή σε στιγμή αναμένονται ανακοινώσεις από τα γραφεία του CERN, σύμφωνα με τις οποίες εντοπίστηκε το μποζόνιο του Χιγκς, ένα πολύ σημαντικό σωματίδιο για την κατανόηση της δημιουργίας του σύμπαντος.

Πρόκειται για το σωματίδιο που η κοινή γνώμη συνήθισε να ακούει να το λένε «σωματίδιο του Θεού» (God's particle). Μόνο που κανένας επιστήμονας δεν το χαρακτήρισε ποτέ έτσι.

Όπως εξηγεί και η γουίκη, στο εκλαϊκευτικό βιβλίο επιστήμης του Leon Lederman _The God Particle: If the Universe Is the Answer, What Is the Question?_ (και όχι God's), ο συγγραφέας ήθελε να το έχει αποκαλέσει «καταραμένο» (goddamn) επειδή ξέφευγε διαρκώς από την παρατήρηση. Ο εκδότης διαφώνησε όμως, κάθετα...

Lederman said he gave it the nickname "The God Particle" because the particle is "so central to the state of physics today, so crucial to our understanding of the structure of matter, yet so elusive," but jokingly added that a second reason was because "the publisher wouldn't let us call it the Goddamn Particle, though that might be a more appropriate title, given its villainous nature and the expense it is causing."

Έτσι κατάφερε ένας εκδότης να μετατρέψει μια επιστημονική ανακάλυψη σε θεολογικό και τελεολογικό θέμα...


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

Είναι δεν είναι του Θεού. Θέμα εκ του μη όντος στην κυριολεξία, ειδικά αν αναλογιστεί κανείς την σημασία του συγκεκριμένου εγχειρήματος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Γιατί σωματίδιο του Θεού κι όχι σωματίδιο-θεός;
Έτσι αποφεύγουμε και τα θρησκευτικά. 
Είσαι θεός, ήλιος καλοκαιρινός κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 4, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι έτσι μπαίνουμε σε χειρότερες περιπέτειες. Σωματίδιο θεός; Λατρεία υλικού αντικειμένου; Βλάσφημη!


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Εγώ ήξερα το βιβλίο του Ντόκινς, _The God Delusion_ (που έγινε _Η περί Θεού αυταπάτη_), οπότε δεν καταλάβαινα πώς το _God Particle_ είναι «του Θεού το σωματίδιο». Εδώ λοιπόν μάθαμε ότι είναι «*το διαβολεμένο σωματίδιο*». Ε, ο ευφημισμός θα ήταν «*το θεϊκό σωματίδιο*».
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λατρεία υλικού αντικειμένου; Βλάσφημη!


Μα γιατί; Τόσες κάρες αγίων, τόσο τίμιο ξύλο (ο Πανούσης έκανε λέει την τραπεζαρία του όλη από τίμιο ξύλο), υλικά δεν είν' κι αυτά;


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2012)

Αόρατη, με απογοήτευσες. Παρέλειψες να αναφέρεις τα σεπτά υλικά εξ ων συντίθεται η Αυτού Ζυμαρότης, aka Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 4, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα γιατί; Τόσες κάρες αγίων, τόσο τίμιο ξύλο (ο Πανούσης έκανε λέει την τραπεζαρία του όλη από τίμιο ξύλο), υλικά δεν είν' κι αυτά;



Σας βρίσκω αδιάβαστη, φιλτάτη. Τούτα είναι προϊόντα του Αγίου Πνεύματος, όχι επίδοξοι Θεοί. Φίλα τα να σε φυλάνε. Ενώ το σωματίδιο δεν φιλιέται ούτε φυλάει. Μάλλον παραφυλάει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 4, 2012)

Αφού λοιπόν εγώ είμαι αδιάβαστη, διαβάστε την γνώμη των διαβασμένων...

...και μη μου πείτε ότι είμαι οφ τόπικ, το κρίμα στον Δόκτορα που μίλησε για σωματίδιο του θεού.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας τη γνώμη των διαβασμένων, διαπιστώνω ότι τα μεταξωτά πολυτονικά γραπτά θέλουν και επιδέξια στημένες γραμματοσειρές.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 4, 2012)

Καλά ρε Μελάνη, που το ξετρύπωσες αυτό; Υποκλίνομαι!

Απολαυστικό κείμενο. Υπέροχο αυτό το "ετεροκίνητα νευρόσπαστα του αρχαίου δαίμονος", αλλά και το dénouement: "Αν αυτή η αντίληψις δεν συνιστά τον απόλυτο ορισμό του κρετινισμού, τότε τι συνιστά κρετινισμό;" 
Γιατί εδώ ο Άγιος Πειραιώς αναφέρεται στην αντίληψη ότι το μποζόνιο Χιγκς "δημιουργεί, συντονίζει, σχεδιάζει και καταστρώνει τα τρισεκατομμύρια των γαλαξιακών σχηματισμών", και "καταστρώνει και δημιουργεί εκ του μηδενός συνειδητά όντα όπως ο άνθρωπος". Aντίληψη αποκλειστικά δική του, γιατί δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός επιστήμονας που να ισχυρίστηκε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο. Διάθεση αυτοκριτικής διακρίνω στον Άγιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι εάν ο Άγιος Πειραιώς γνωρίζει και το έτυμον του _κρετινισμού_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν ξέρει, αλλά ένα χωριστό νηματάκι θα το άξιζε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Καλά ρε Μελάνη, που το ξετρύπωσες αυτό;


Διαβάζω τακτικά την "Ρομφαία". Αφού πληρώνονται από τους φόρους μου, τουλάχιστον να με διασκεδάζουν.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

σεντόνι και διασκεδαστικό λίγο δύσκολο, όχι απίθανο αλλά δύσκολο τέλος πάντων, ειδικά όταν δεν βγάζει και νόημα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2012)

Εγώ, που δεν είμαι σχετικός με αυτά, δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω με πληρότητα τα γραφτά του μητροπολίτη, απολαμβάνω όμως τα υφολογικά του τερτίπια, και πάνω απ' όλα απορώ γιατί γράφει το μποζόνιο με ωμέγα (αφού το ηλεκτρόνιο, το πρωτόνιο, το νετρόνιο/ουδετερόνιο γράφονται με όμικρον). Μήπως επειδή το ωμέγα είναι "πιο βαρύ", άρα πιο σεβαστό; Ή μήπως στο σεπτό του εγκέφαλο γίνεται κάποιος συμφυρμός με το *οψώνιον*; :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

Ήταν η μοναδική απορία που πρόλαβα να έχω (η ορθογραφία του _μποζονίου_) δεδομένου ότι δεν είχα το χρόνο να απολαύσω το κείμενο, αλλά την απέδωσα σε (παρα)σύνδεση με παλαιότερα στοιχεία: το ποσειδώνιο, το πλουτώνιο, ίσως και το αμμώνιο. Χτες στις ειδήσεις είδα και κάποιον άλλο ιερωμένο να θέλει να προστατεύσει την εκκλησιαστική εκδοχή για τον τρόπο που δημιουργήθηκε ο κόσμος. Υπάρχει σήμερα εκκλησιαστική εκδοχή; Υποθέτω ότι δεν μένει η Εκκλησία σ' αυτά που λέει η Γένεσις ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 5, 2012)

Η περιληπτική ατάκα του Πειραιώς: * Αν το «σωματίδιο του Θεού» είναι τόσο έξυπνο, ας έρθει να μας μιλήσει*
δίνω αντιγράψιμο λίκνο
Το άρθρο του να μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά και ο ίδιος να δώσει το πνευματικό παρόν
σε άρθρα όπως αυτό http://www.vice.com/en_se/read/the-spiritual-worlds-reaction-to-higgs-boson-discovery
που λείπει η ελληνορθόδοξη φωνή και θέση.
...
Και ένα δεύτερο αντιμποζονικό κείμενο 
http://zafjohn62.blogspot.gr/2012/07/blog-post_04.html 

δύο σημεία, το _κατά σύμπτωση...ανήμερα της 236ης επετείου της αμερικανικής ανεξαρτησίας _και

_ -"*Βάρβαρον το πειράσθαι*" ("είναι βάρβαρο το να πειραματίζεσαι") έλεγαν οι Αρχαίοι Ελληνες - πρόκειται για επίγραμμα στο Μαντείο των Δελφών...- Μήπως οι Αρχαίοι Ελληνες γνώριζαν κάτι ... περισσότερο;_....(!!!)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εγώ, που δεν είμαι σχετικός με αυτά, δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω με πληρότητα τα γραφτά του μητροπολίτη, απολαμβάνω όμως τα υφολογικά του τερτίπια, και πάνω απ' όλα απορώ γιατί γράφει το μποζόνιο με ωμέγα (αφού το ηλεκτρόνιο, το πρωτόνιο, το νετρόνιο/ουδετερόνιο γράφονται με όμικρον). Μήπως επειδή το ωμέγα είναι "πιο βαρύ", άρα πιο σεβαστό; Ή μήπως στο σεπτό του εγκέφαλο γίνεται κάποιος συμφυρμός με το *οψώνιον*; :twit:



Για τον συγκεκριμένο είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Η περιληπτική ατάκα του Πειραιώς: * Αν το «σωματίδιο του Θεού» είναι τόσο έξυπνο, ας έρθει να μας μιλήσει*


Τον άτιμο τον εκδότη... Από την άλλη, αν το είχε αφήσει «καταραμένο σωματίδιο» εκεί να δεις τι θα του έσερναν (του μποζόνιου, εννοώ).

Για την εκκλησία, νομίζω ότι το θέμα θα έπρεπε να είναι λυμένο με εκείνο το «γενηθήτω φως». Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η φυσική δεν μπορεί και ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσει να αποδείξει οτιδήποτε για τις χρονικές περιόδους πριν από το χρονικό σημείο μηδέν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

Ενώ αν ήταν θεϊκό σωματίδιο θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι αναφέρεται σε καμια καλίγραμμη Πυγμαία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για την εκκλησία, νομίζω ότι το θέμα θα έπρεπε να είναι λυμένο με εκείνο το «γενηθήτω φως». Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η φυσική δεν μπορεί και ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσει να αποδείξει οτιδήποτε για τις χρονικές περιόδους πριν από το χρονικό σημείο μηδέν.



Για την εκκλησία το θέμα θα έπρεπε να τελειώνει στο "αυτό πιστεύουμε εμείς". Είναι πίστη, δεν χρειάζεται απόδειξη. Η φυσική αποδεικνύει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει σημείο πριν το μηδέν. Η κυρίαρχη αντίληψη είναι ότι το σύμπαν γεννήθηκε από το τίποτα, γιατί αποδεδειγμένα το σύνολο της ενεργειακής κατάστασής του είναι 0.

Η θρησκεία δεν χρειάζεται να βρει υλικές αποδείξεις για την ύπαρξη του Θεού. Ή πιστεύεις ή όχι.-


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

Το κακό με τον Μητρ. Πειραιώς είναι ότι απευθύνει προκλητικές ερωτήσεις όπως «Αν αυτή η αντίληψις δεν αποτελεί τον απόλυτο ορισμό του κρετινισμού, τότε τι συνιστά κρετινισμό;» και, αν κάνεις το λάθος να απαντήσεις, σε τρέχει στα δικαστήρια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να ομολογήσω την αλήθεια: όταν είχα πρωτοακούσει για το μποζόνιο, η πρώτη μου σκέψη (το 'χω το κουσούρι) είχε να κάνει με την προέλευση του ονόματος του στοιχείου: ό,τι μπορεί να καταλάβει ο καθένας και δυστυχώς τα θεωρητικά της Φυσικής δεν τα καταλαβαίνω (δηλαδή, ο Ζάζουλας κι εγώ θέλουμε απέναντί μας ένα προφιτερόλ για το ραντεβού με τον Θεό, όχι μποζόνιο). Και αναρωτήθηκα αν έχει σχέση με τον Bozo the Clown (λογικό, όχι; ), μέχρι που ανακάλυψα ότι ήταν _boson_ στα αγγλικά (το οποίο προφέρεται [μπόουζον]) και πήρε το όνομά του από έναν Ινδό μαθηματικό που το λέγανε Bose και τον προφέρουν ο καθένας όπως θέλει. Και εδώ φοβάμαι τελειώνουν και οι γνώσεις μου για το θέμα. Απλώς πιστεύω ότι και σαράντα μποζόνια να φωτογραφίσουμε, αυτοί που πιστεύουν στον Θεό (με τη μία ή την άλλη μορφή) δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν γνώμη. Ρώτα και τον Ζάζουλα.


 
Σημερινό από το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Joined in science* 
Few of us have failed to be made aware this week of the subatomic particle called the *Higgs boson* or that it was named after Peter Higgs, a physicist at Edinburgh University who was among a group who argued in a series of papers in 1964 that it ought to exist. Fewer will know that the second part of the name also commemorates a scientist, the Indian physicist Satyendra Nath Bose, who made a key discovery about quantum statistics in 1924 that proved that a class of subatomic particles with particular properties must exist. These were given his name, modified by the conventional _-on_ ending for such particles. The other class of particles, *fermions*, were named after the Italian-born American physicist, Enrico Fermi.

It's such a gas, a Bose gas. 
 
Προπροπέρσινο από το ηλεδελτίο κρυάδων του Δαεμάνιον (_σημ. 1_).


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Από τα Ενθέματα ένα κειμενάκι τού Il Manifesto για την ανεύρεση του μποζονίου του Higgs, και πώς πρέπει να το φανταζόμαστε αναλογικά (είχανε και πάρτι πρόσφατα...). Ανευρέθηκε επίσης ένα _διήρκησε_ (Σήμερα, ύστερα από μακρά αναμονή που διήρκησε), ένα από τα 45600 συγκρουόμενα στον Επιταχυντή του διαδικτύου. Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα, είναι πού κολλάει ο "ιστορικός υλισμός" του τίτλου.


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ήταν η μοναδική απορία που πρόλαβα να έχω (η ορθογραφία του _μποζονίου_) δεδομένου ότι δεν είχα το χρόνο να απολαύσω το κείμενο, αλλά την απέδωσα σε (παρα)σύνδεση με παλαιότερα στοιχεία: το ποσειδώνιο, το πλουτώνιο, ίσως και το αμμώνιο.



Είναι σύμπτωση που και τα τρία (ποσειδώνιο, πλουτώνιο, αμμώνιο) προέρχονται από κύριο όνομα με κατάληξη σε --ων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Earion said:


> Είναι σύμπτωση που και τα τρία (ποσειδώνιο, πλουτώνιο, αμμώνιο) προέρχονται από κύριο όνομα με κατάληξη σε --ων;


Όπως και ο Ινδός φυσικός Μπόζων, άλλωστε. :)

Πρόσεξα πάντως ότι, στο κείμενο του μητροπολίτη, η πρώτη αναφορά στο μποζόνιο είναι με -ο-. Μετά απέκτησε τη μάζα τού -ω-.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 9, 2012)

Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να ξέρω ποιος γράφει τα κείμενα του μητροπολίτη... γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι το έγραψε μόνος του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όπως και ο Ινδός φυσικός Μπόζων, άλλωστε. :)
> 
> Πρόσεξα πάντως ότι, στο κείμενο του μητροπολίτη, η πρώτη αναφορά στο μποζόνιο είναι με -ο-. *Μετά απέκτησε τη μάζα τού -ω-.*



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να ξέρω ποιος γράφει τα κείμενα του μητροπολίτη... γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι το έγραψε μόνος του.


Φυσικά και τα γράφει μόνος του.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 10, 2012)

> ** Τις τελευταίες, μέρες η παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα (και μη) ασχολείται με το πείραμα του CERN και με το γνωστό “μποζόνιο”. Τι είναι το “Σωματίδιο του Θεού”;*
> 
> _«Το σωματίδιο του Χιγκς, * καλούμενο εκλαϊκευμένα και σωματίδιο του Θεού*, είναι ένα μποζόνιο που δίνει τη δυνατότητα για εξήγηση στον τρόπο που συγκροτείται η ύλη προσδίδοντάς της ιδιότητες όπως, για παράδειγμα, η μάζα...»_



Δεν έχω πρόβλημα μ' αυτό. 

Επίσης:

 Τα μήντια και το “σωματίδιο του Θεού”_*του Λούκα Τανκρέντι Μπαρόνι*_
_μετάφραση από τα ιταλικά: Ελένη Βουγιουκλάκη_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 11, 2012)

Για δείτε αυτό, καινούριο πρέπει να είναι, εκτός κι αν εγώ δεν το ήξερα.

*Oh My God Particle*
(July 10, 2012 Urban Word of the Day)
the gene in a person’s DNA that causes him or her to constantly text “OMG!”
_I seems a large percentage of Twitter users must share the same DNA infected with the Oh My God Particle._


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 28, 2012)

> Παλαιότερα ο Δαρβίνος, τώρα το Μποζόνιο!
> (οι θεολόγοι...και μητροπολίτες προσθέτω εγώ...να μην ανακατευόμαστε εκεί που δεν μας σπέρνουν)
> .....
> η Αγ. Γραφή δεν μας αποκαλύπτει τον τρόπο της δημιουργίας των όντων. Η Αγ. Γραφή μας δείχνει ξεκάθαρα, μόνο το "ποιός" δημιούργησε το σύμπαν. Για το "ποιός", οι επιστήμες δεν δικαιούνται να αποφαίνονται επειδή οποιαδήποτε σχετική άποψή τους είναι έξω από το επιστητό που μπορούν να ερευνήσουν.
> ...


http://www.amen.gr/index.php?mod=news&op=article&aid=9994
Αναζητείται ο αρθρογράφος/προφήτης της Καθημερινής :huh:
να μας πει το θρήσκευμα, το ποιόν, και τις αναρριχητικές αρετές των θεολόγων :woot:


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2012)

Όντως, φοβερός ο εσχατολογικός θρίαμβος των θεολόγων όταν έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου! Δύο σημεία, απροπό: πρώτον, ότι η θέση αυτή είναι προοδευτική σε σχέση με τους κυριολεκτιστές της Βίβλου, Έλληνες και ξένους, και πρώτιστα Αμερικανούς (προς τους οποίους κυριολεκτιστές απευθύνεται άλλωστε το άρθρο του Αλεξανδρουπόλεως). Δεύτερον, ότι αυτά τα "εκατομμύρια χρόνια" συνιστούν πλήρη παραίτηση από τη Δευτέρα Παρουσία του Κυρίου που περιμένουν οι διάφοροι ξαναμμένοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

A Capella Science - Rolling in the Higgs (Adele Parody) -(περιέχει στίχους)


----------



## panadeli (Aug 25, 2012)

Άπαιχτος!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Πολλά μεγκαλάικ — ΚΑΙ για το ότι μόνον έτσι αντέχεται το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι.


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο το ρεφρέν!


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

...
Higgs Boson Blues - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2013)

Το βραβείο Νόμπελ Φυσικής 2013 απονεμήθηκε στον Πίτερ Χιγκς μαζί με τον Βέλγο θεωρητικό φυσικό Φρανσουά Ανγκλέρ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2013)

Αναμενόμενο και το άξιζε.:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2013)

Τον οποίο Φρανσουά Ανγκλέρ (François Englert), μέχρι να ανακαλύψουν αν είναι από το γαλλόφωνο ή το... αγγλόφωνο Βέλγιο, τον έχουν κάνει *_Ενγκλέρ_ και *_Ένγκλερτ_, λες και είναι δύσκολο τη σήμερον ημέρα να συμβουλευτείς τη Wikipedia (French: [ɑ̃glɛʁ]) ή το Forvo.

Ξανά λοιπόν:
*François Englert = Φρανσουά Ανγκλέρ*


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τον οποίο Φρανσουά Ανγκλέρ (François Englert), μέχρι να ανακαλύψουν αν είναι από το γαλλόφωνο ή το... αγγλόφωνο Βέλγιο, τον έχουν κάνει *_Ενγκλέρ_ και *_Ένγκλερτ_



Κι αυτό αναμενόμενο και δεν του άξιζε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 9, 2013)

Αλίμονο αν έπαιρνε καθείς ό,τι του αξίζει σε τούτη τη ζωή... και πάρτε το απόφαση ότι ο πλανήτης Γη είναι αγγλόφωνος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2013)

Εμείς να το πάρουμε απόφαση. Αλλά αφού είναι αγγλόφωνος ο πλανήτης γιατί σφάζονται ονόματα όπως Purcell, Burnett, Gulliver και τα ρέστα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 9, 2013)

Επειδή είναι pidgin αγγλόφωνος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Όποτε ξεφεύγετε από τη θεωρία του Μήτσου, απλώς μπερδεύετε τα μπούτια σας. Βρε, αφού η θεωρία του Μήτσου τα εξηγεί όλα. (Πώς τις λένε αυτές τις καθολικές θεωρίες, Helle, universal;)


----------

